# What are the symptoms of inadequate power?



## wartrace (Jan 13, 2008)

I noticed on another post I am below the minimum recommended power supply for running dual BFG 8800 ultra video cards.
  I have a 650watt PSU now & the minimum is 750watts. 
  I haven't had any shut downs but the video cards are not performing as they should. I suspect it is heat though as my CPU hit 70 degrees celsius (posted about that on a separate thread)
  I am not very computer savvy but would inadequate power cause over heating?


----------



## wartrace (Jan 13, 2008)

*I did some digging- Yes it will cause over heating.*

It may be the reason I am having cooling problems.
  I have a new one on the way, an 850 watt ought to do the trick.


----------



## sniperchang (Jan 14, 2008)

I wouldn't think an inadequate PSU would cause overheating, but overheating can cause an inadequate PSU!

Usually other symptoms are unexplained crashes, CPU or GPU acting like you overclocked them too much (like artifacts and and errors), even if their still on stock... Stuff like that.


----------



## diduknowthat (Jan 14, 2008)

sniperchang said:


> I wouldn't think an inadequate PSU would cause overheating, but overheating can cause an inadequate PSU!



That's a really confusing way to put it 

If a PSU is struggeling to put out a certain amount of power, it can cause overheating. Also you can have random crashes. And your video card sometimes even tells you it's under powered.


----------



## sniperchang (Jan 14, 2008)

lol, what he said


----------



## wartrace (Jan 14, 2008)

I will let you all know if it cures it. I suspect that by trying to run dual 8800 ultra cards in SLI off a 650 watt supply is causing me some trouble. I am only showing 11.77 volts for my 12 volt supply in bios.


----------



## mep916 (Jan 14, 2008)

wartrace said:


> I will let you all know if it cures it. I suspect that by trying to run dual 8800 ultra cards in SLI off a 650 watt supply is causing me some trouble.



You need at least 750W.


----------



## wartrace (Jan 15, 2008)

mep916 said:


> You need at least 750W.



  I have a 1000 watt on the way & am also installing a cpu water cooling unit.


----------



## mep916 (Jan 15, 2008)

wartrace said:


> I have a 1000 watt on the way & am also installing a cpu water cooling unit.



Awesome.


----------

